
Who Y Combinator Companies Want - bmaupin
http://blog.triplebyte.com/who-y-combinator-companies-want
======
mkagenius
> And no profile was liked (or disliked) by more than 80% of companies.

Umm.. in the first column, 2 reds, 26 greens (rest whites, ignored), thats
more than 90%.. but I think they included whites as reds.

Overall, it looks like YC companies are just like all the other companies.. no
standard template to pass each ones' interviews.

